#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Tank related articles in Hydrocarbon Processing Magazine

## sumon emam

I am interested in the following articles published in HP magazines. I hope members of this forum will provide me these articles to enhance my knowledge. Thanks in advance.

Improve storage tank inspections
Jan 01, 1997
Revise storage tank inspections
Oct 01, 1997
Improve automatic tank gauging of floating roof tanks
May 01, 1998
Revise aboveground storage tank inspections
Oct 01, 1998
Controlling vessels and tanks
Mar 01, 2000
Use ATG for tank-based custody transfers
May 01, 2000
Pulse radar for mm-precision in tank gauging
May 01, 2001
Tank gauging or metering: guidelines for selection
Nov 01, 2001
Integrating tank farm operations
Mar 01, 2002
Reduce underside corrosion in aboveground storage tanks
Jan 01, 2003
Visualize facility storage tank capacity
Jun 01, 2003
Floating-roof technology advances with lessons learned from an 80-year history 
Sep 01, 2003
LNG storage tanks: advancements in weld inspections
Jul 02, 2004
Consider remote-control methods for floating roof tanks
Nov 09, 2005


Tank farm safety design: Updates 
Dec 2006  |  
Selective withdrawal flows from storage tanks 
Mar 2006   
Similar service assessment of aboveground storage tanks
Jul 05, 2007
Hurricane 101: Prep and recovery for utilities 
May, 2008 
Increased plant safety puts focus on tank gauging
Jun 05, 2008
Failure analysis of above-ground storage tank bottom plates
Dec 05, 2008See More: Tank related articles in Hydrocarbon Processing Magazine

----------


## mirro

me too

----------


## jprocess

Hi,

Please find attached the requested papers.

Best,
Mojtaba
jprocessman@yahoo.com

----------


## jprocess

2 Other requested papers are attached.

Best,
Mojtaba
jprocessman@yahoo.com

----------


## sumon emam

Thanks for your effort. But I think the last one is missing some pages.

----------


## KP SAHU

A lot of thanks for help

----------


## sumon emam

2 articles for you

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## pagloosndg

Please also provide hydrocarbon processing august 2008 article "is nitrogen really inert blanketing medium?". 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## sumon emam

I do not have the article. But I think the following article may help you.

----------


## anaamikaa

too helpful, kindly upload the balance documents also

----------


## mazharshaikh

thanx

----------


## sumon emam

some articles for you:

See More: Tank related articles in Hydrocarbon Processing Magazine

----------


## pagloosndg

Thank you Suman imam for your try, but, sorry it does not help. the specific hydrocarbon processing article says, for hydro-----er feed, nitrogen blanketing can not be used due to N2's high solubility into the material. this is a new plant data outcome and make us rethink whether we really want to use nitrogen as blanketing medium..

If anyone has the material, or that very issue of hydrocarbon processing (August 2008), please scan the very article  "is nitrogen really inert blanketing medium?" and share.

Thanks in advance guys..

----------


## sumon emam

more :

----------


## sumon emam

tank safety............

----------


## sumon emam

floating roof tank........

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## ilayarasan

Thanks for all very good contribution...For me very good collections

----------


## xud9999

Thankx!

----------


## jerald04

> Thank you Suman imam for your try, but, sorry it does not help. the specific hydrocarbon processing article says, for hydro-----er feed, nitrogen blanketing can not be used due to N2's high solubility into the material. this is a new plant data outcome and make us rethink whether we really want to use nitrogen as blanketing medium..
> 
> If anyone has the material, or that very issue of hydrocarbon processing (August 2008), please scan the very article  "is nitrogen really inert blanketing medium?" and share.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys..



I have the article "Is Nitrogen really inert blanketing medium". How do I attach files to this message?

----------


## Marty Thompson

> I have the article "Is Nitrogen really inert blanketing medium". How do I attach files to this message?



As long as it is less than 1.3mb for a pdf, click on "Go Advanced" and then go to manage attachments to upload to the post

You have to split it with acrobat pro for larger files, you loose all bookmarks when you split it

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## mobek

you can also split the file into parts (if you have adobe Acrobat pro) and upload them one by one.

----------


## safa aldin

Thank you so much

See More: Tank related articles in Hydrocarbon Processing Magazine

----------


## tewes

Can somebody please re-upload these articles ? Would be very useful for the forum members.

----------

